# Heading for Tuscany



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Has anyone out there got any good route ideas we are planning out trip leaving late July and returning end of August. We are meeting friends in Tuscany third week in August but would like some exciting ideas from all you experienced motorhomers!

Thanks!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route to Tuscany*

Hi

The easiest route is:

Calais, A26 to Reims, A4 to Strasbourg, A35 Mulhouse, Enter Switzerland, follow signs for Basle, Lucerne, Gottard, Milano and then the A1 towards Florence! Easy. There are numerous variations and the above is all toll roads.

Or, try Calais - Dunkerque, then head for Lille, Manur, Arlon, Luxembourg, follow signs to Metz/Nancy on the A31, head for Epinal then follow signs to Mulhouse and as above. Toll free as far as Switzerland.

There are loads of routes available to you. Please come back with more info such as
a) exact destination
b) toll free or not
c) is journey time important
d) how many over night stops you will make
e) the European port

Rapide561


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi, thanks for getting back - answer to your questions

There are loads of routes available to you. Please come back with more info such as 
a) exact destination - _not sure about exact destination just know its in Tuscany_b) toll free or not - _toll free better see more of whats around_c) is journey time important _as long as we can get to tuscany by 3rd week in August - leaving around 29th July_
d) how many over night stops you will make - _about 14 nights going and 7 back_
e) the European port - _Dunquerque_

Your ideas much appreciated

Thanks, Phil


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toscana*

Hi

Loads of scope then. As you are coming off the ferry at Dunkerque, I suggest the route via Lille/Luxembourg - toll free. How about a night in Osstende, a drink at this place www.cosycorneroostende.be then on day two....

If you use the A31 towards Nancy and the RN57 towards Epinal, there is an aire there called Charmes - do a search on here for more info. I have not used it but others have.

For a "stop for lunch" in Switzerland visit www.postillon.ch

Lots of nice towns near the motorways to overnight at - such as Seelisbeg. Then take the funicular to the lake side, cross Lake Lucerne to "Flueln" and have a leisurely time on the water!

In Toscana, you must see Pisa, Lucca, Firenze and Siena. About 100 km south of Florence is a place called Chianciano Terme - famous for its spa waters which are free to drink. A few miles away is Montepulciano - famous for Chianti wine....

Close to Pisa is a spa town called Montecatini Terme.

Most towns have a rail station and train travel is cheap in Italy. You can park free at many stations. Look at Trenitalia's home page for fares.

Coming home via the A1 motorway, then take the A22 towards Verona, pausing there for Romeo and Juliet before making your way to Lake Garda for an overnight stop!

You could come back via Switzerland again or head north, over the Brenner pass (tolls) and return to Switzerland via Innsbruck. Once in Switzerland you will pass Lake Constance and also are close to the Rhine Falls at Schaffhausen. Again you have a choice of route there - enter Germany or carry on through Switzerland towards Basle and retrace your original steps.

In Switzerland you will require a motorway pass that costs 40 SFR or €30 and is valid for one year for vans upto 3500kg. For vans in excess of this a different charge applies.

You have loads of scope on this trip and if you want any further thoughts, please ask away.

Italian motorways are all chargeable although not as expensive per km as the French.

Rapide561

PS the pic is me drinking spa water in Chianciano T!


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Toscana*



Rapide561 said:


> Italian motorways are all chargeable although not as expensive per km as the French.


Unless of course you manage to get on one without a ticket :wink:

Which happend to us somehow last year in Chiavari. Never did work out how. As we came off the motorway at Milan we were given a very fierce looking form informing us that we had to pay shedloads of Euro's within 28 days.

I was going to dispute it when I received a reminder, which never arrived.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi Oldskool

I do not think the Italian authorities would bother chasing up a non Italian address for tolls etc. Unless you just had a lucky escape.

I would love to know how, short of ram raiding the toll booth, you manged to get on the Autostrada without a ticket!

Rapide561


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Rapide

I've checked with Chris as her memory is better than mine.

She reckons that some official raised the barrier as we got to the booth. All I can remember was thinking 'bloody hell we haven't got a ticket'.

The only possible answer I can come up with is that they were having technical problems with the barrier.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dunquerque - Arras - St Quentin - Reims -St Dizier - Dijon -Bourg-en-Bresse-Grenoble-Gap-Tallard- Barcelonnette- Col de Larche ( =Colle della Magdalena) -Cuneo- Savona-Genoa-La Spezia-Pisa and so on to wherever you go in Tuscany.

Not the fastest route but the Route Napolean is pretty good and there is a wonderful overnight car park on the French/ Italian border at the Col de Larche. We can recommend en route sites.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tuscany*

Hi Grizzly

Very nice route - and La Spezia is magnifico!

Rapide561


----------

